# Pants with this jacket?



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it looks like you are really bad at paintball!


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

I actually like that jacket a lot 

What I would do is pick out one color from that jacket and then use that color for your pants, that way there will still be contrast but it'll still match and look good  if you don't want to do that, you could always buy a pair of white pants, that always works too haha 

And yeah solid colors are good because your jacket is already so flashy/avoid dark purple because it'll be too murky with it

Personally I would go with the turquoise ish color on the jacket for your pants


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

jojoinabox said:


> I actually like that jacket a lot
> 
> What I would do is pick out one color from that jacket and then use that color for your pants, that way there will still be contrast but it'll still match and look good  if you don't want to do that, you could always buy a pair of white pants, that always works too haha
> 
> ...


Yeah I was either a turqoise or like neon orange pants.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

My vote is for the orange.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jpchase said:


> My vote is for the orange.


+2 for orange, but you gotta go with blaze orange hunting pants. Trust me when I say all others are wannabe orange!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Definitely something bright and bold. Orange or yellow would be good. Alternatively, a bright/neon pink might look awesome - if you have the balls to pull it off...


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Dark brown. Good luck finding them.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Tan, Brown, Red, Bright(er) Blue or Hunter Orange.


----------



## socalboarder (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd go with something bright. Maybe red or blue.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we have covered pretty much every color by now. Conclusion: Go with what you like, as everybody has their own style.

Edit: Nobody has mentioned green yet, so that stay away from that


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think orange will work that well unless it blends with the orange on Jacket which looks to be not that bright.

Bright blue could work well with this IMO.

Whatever you choose its all good.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

yeah i'll probably end up with multiple pants as I see the deals over the summer anyways hahaha. I'm a huge gear whore.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

+1 bright blue: http://content.fluofun.com/photos/guidematos/67025/103840-preview.jpg


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

try some khaki pants...


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

black........


----------



## kraemouse (Apr 19, 2012)

First thing I thought was "bright orange"
Is the lining a bright colour? I think matching pants to a coloured lining can look sweet.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

For the win...

Whitewater Lightweight Blaze Pant for Men | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Black for sure... If not interested in black, orange makes sense too...


----------

